# barking at other dogs while walking



## oohbetty (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi all, I have a 6 month old neutered male Hav. He's perfect in every way but one. When I walk him he flips out when he sees other dogs or joggers. He's not aggressive, he just wants to play and is frustrated that he can't. The times when we do let him get close to other dogs he comes on too strong and their owners get turned off. I'm not sure what to do. If I keep him away from other dogs it might just make it worse for the future. But scolding him and pulling on his leash just isn't working. Ideas?

Betty


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Cicero was like that at 6 months also. He loved people so much and wanted to give lickies...but was 'too happy'. I continue to walk him and let him be around other dogs and he has settled down a lot since he has gotten older. I would just keep walking him and I think as he ages he will get better. I would love to see a picture!


----------



## Chasza (Dec 10, 2008)

I was always very cautious about letting my dogs near other dogs when on leash. They pulled so very much, and that stance *can* come off to another dog as an aggressive stance. Some dogs I would finally let them meet, and other dogs I would not.

I am really bad about training -- as you can notice in the last sentence! But, I have read that a good training trick is to get really super yummy treats and take on the walk with you. The thing is, tho, that you need to start feeding your dog the treats, as you walk, before you get close to the dog. You are trying to get their attention onto you before their attention is focused very much on the other dog. So, if you are on one side of the road, the other dog on the other side of the road, then before you get close to the other dog, you start feeding the treats. You might have to, at first, walk away into a yard (if you can), until the dog really learns to look at you when he sees other dogs. So, when he sees other dogs, his first response (in time) will be to look to you. Eventually you can taper off the treats, but still give occasionally. Watch you fingers as you do this, since in his excitement, he may not be 'polite' until he learns to settle down some. For this reason, I would not advise letting your children give the treats. 

I didn't do this, b/c I had two dogs at once (same age) and it was just too much for me to handle. So I still have training issues. I don't know of any other methods -- I am sure someone else will have ideas.


----------



## deejay (Aug 19, 2008)

I think it is just being part of being a puppy. Keep walking and practising his socializing skills and it will get better.


----------



## oohbetty (Mar 2, 2009)

Before I left the house on our last walk I practiced the "watch me" command with Fluffy and gave him some yummy treats. Then at the first sign of two approaching labs I said "watch me" and fluffy put him bum on the ground and watched me the whole time the dogs were approaching. Then as soon as they were passing us I popped the treat in his mouth. Success! I think if I keep up with the training we'll work it out. I just have to remember to take the treats when I leave the house.


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*That's good!*

I had to take Riki to group dog training to rid him of this, and now he is doing it again. I think I'm taking them both back to group obedience classes for a refresher.

Riki tends to bark at unneutered and out of control dogs more than trained ones. When we go to a dog show, he doesn't even bark...all those dogs are trained. Riki has only growled at two humans in the entire time I have had him, and I wonder what they were up to!

I'm so glad your boy is behaving. It is very nerve-racking when they bark as it can put the other dog on the defense. And havvies have nothing to back up their bark!


----------



## hyindc (Apr 21, 2008)

Our Luke is sweet as can be in every way except when he sees joggers or dogs on the street. He'll start barking as if he is the nastiest dog in the neighborhood. Luke just turned one year old, so we have been living with this for awhile. 

Recently we took Luke to a fenced in dog park. We discovered that off leash, he enjoys playing with other dogs, and does not bark at all. The dog park seems to be making Luke less fearful of other dogs and joggers he meets on the street. Slowly his barking is finally going away. From this experience, I highly recommend a dog park for you if there is one near where you live.


----------

